# Places for your pump beside the water bottle cage mount and in my jersey pocket?



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

With my dirt tendencies even on my road bike, my pump rattles. It's not the pump it's the mounting. I have tried different mounts and mounting it on the down tube and seat tube. 

The rattling is driving me bonkers. I love the pump. It's fast and reliable. I have only used it 3 times, but it's the best one I have used by far (excluding CO2 of course).

Any other mounting methods? 

I don't mind buying something that will work. I also don't like the jersey pocket. Sometimes I have them full with my extra water bottle, gu bottle or two, banana, cashews for long rides etc. I don't want to lose the pump while on the road and grabbing food. 

I thought about putting it inside the seat post with some foam of some kind. I would have to figure some method to keep it up there like the steer tube top cap thing.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

I carry my pump in a small fanny pack; just barely fits. Pack is turned around to the back. I just grab the pack before I'm out the door and it works for whatever bike I'm riding.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

why not put some padding in there to stop the rattling, a very small rag or electrical tape on the pump (or something to that effect)


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

ziscwg said:


> With my dirt tendencies even on my road bike, my pump rattles. It's not the pump it's the mounting. I have tried different mounts and mounting it on the down tube and seat tube.
> 
> The rattling is driving me bonkers.


I've never seen a properly installed pump bracket that rattled. Are you sure you're putting it on right? Is the pump rattling in the bracket, or the bracket rattling against the frame? If the former, get a velcro strap to cinch it tight, and/or glue in a bit of elastic shim (like a piece of old inner tube). If the latter, the rubber shim can also work, and zipties (from the electrical department at the hardware store) are great for tightly attaching things while adding minimal bulk.

What pump is it?


----------



## Lawfarm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a Topeak Road Morph G, which I love. The hose makes for easy connections, integrated gauge, foot stand and separate handle...works great. It's like a mini floor pump that fits on the bike. The mount for it has an integrated velcro strap that holds it securely. I have mine mounted on the underside of the top-tube, using one of the mounts provided...no rattles, no moving, completely out of the way. Works great.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> I've never seen a properly installed pump bracket that rattled. Are you sure you're putting it on right? Is the pump rattling in the bracket, or the bracket rattling against the frame? If the former, get a velcro strap to cinch it tight, and/or glue in a bit of elastic shim (like a piece of old inner tube). If the latter, the rubber shim can also work, and zipties (from the electrical department at the hardware store) are great for tightly attaching things while adding minimal bulk.
> 
> What pump is it?


It's a Lezyne road pump. 

It appears to be the mounting bracket that flexes too much. It has the velcro strap and that helps. It does it less on the seat tube. I believe its hitting the bottle cage more than the frame. I think it's just my combo of frame, bottle cage, pump, mounting and dirt roads that cause that noise. If I put my hand on the pump, and press in, it stops.

I was just hoping there was some cool gadget I didn't know about that allows you to put your pump almost anywhere you want it. 

Maybe I'll just go back to CO2 in the seat bag. I have not had a flat since I went to 25c tires.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hmm, not sure what is going on.

I have the Lezyne Road Drive med. on two bikes, both on the ST under the cages. One bike is steel, one carbon. Never had it rattle on me at all. You can adjust the pump holder before you snug down the cage bolts. Have you tried this? You can slide it all the way in (hugging the tube) or all the way out. I'd go as far out as you can without hitting your leg.

I also have a Quikker pump. I attached it using a Zefal Doodad strap. No rattles. It's on an Al frame.

Good luck! Rattles are quite annoying.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Lezyne does make a cage with an integrated pump holder. don't know if that would solve your problem. With the Road Drive (If that's what you have) there is a little rubber gromlet that seats the handle end of the pump onto the barrel. Make sure both ends are seated tight. The gromlet thing will slide up and down. The handle end will also work loose and rattle, so make sure it's completely screwed on tight (it's removable). Mine rattled for awhile until I figured out that the handle was working loose. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

Any mini pump that can fit a pocket is not powerful enough to get to 120psi unless you have the arms of Hercules.
So it's C02 cartridges for me.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

top tube... that's why frame pumps are designed to fit there.

(you'll notice I have no strap... why? because none is needed if you do it right)








]

p.s. the Zefal frame pump weighs less than a co2 cartridge
p.p.s. and it costs less than $10.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

|3iker said:


> Any mini pump that can fit a pocket is not powerful enough to get to 120psi unless you have the arms of Hercules.
> So it's C02 cartridges for me.


1) Try Lezyne pumps. You can get to 120 if you want.
2) 120 is overrated. 100psi for me.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

|3iker said:


> Any mini pump that can fit a pocket is not powerful enough to get to 120psi unless you have the arms of Hercules.
> So it's C02 cartridges for me.


I will admit the last 10 pumps were work, but I got mine to 115 psi (according to my in line Lezyne gauge doohicky thingamabob)


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

bwhite_4 said:


> 1) Try Lezyne pumps. You can get to 120 if you want.
> 2) 120 is overrated. 100psi for me.


120 psi wasnt great for me either. I'm used to 140 mm of squish on my mtb. So 120 rattles my teeth more than my pump.

I went to 25c tires for a reason.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

maybe I'll take this a personal challenge and figure a way to put in the seatpost. Just a proof of concept thing. 

What's the worst that can happen anyway? It falls out into my seat tube? Talk about rattling then, wow. 

I'm not that demanding a road rider really.................
I just want all my stuff to fix 4 flats, tweak all parts, hold my phone and ID, in a seat bag that I never feel in any pedal position.
Oh and I want it to only cost $30 and weight 50 gr.


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

bwhite_4 said:


> 1) Try Lezyne pumps. You can get to 120 if you want.
> 2) 120 is overrated. 100psi for me.


What for? It takes me a few seconds to inflate my tires without breaking a sweat vs. pumping & swearing with a mini pump.
Helped a female roadie months ago. Her pump shaft broke. Always quick to oblige a female in distress, out comes my Ultraflate CO2. She was awed at how quick I inflated her tube. :thumbsup:


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

ziscwg said:


> It's a Lezyne road pump.
> 
> Lezyne sells an aluminum bracket separate from their pumps that should solve the problem. I have three lezyne pumps, one came with a plastic bracket, the others with the aluminum. Even with my plastic bracket, it is quiet. I did notice that the two Road Drive pumps I have did make a little noise bumping against the alum. brackets sometimes, so I put a few wraps of electrical tape at the two points where the pump touched the bracket....problem solved.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

|3iker said:


> Helped a female roadie months ago. Her pump shaft broke. Always quick to oblige a female in distress, out comes my Ultraflate CO2. *She was awed at how quick I inflated her tube. *:thumbsup:


How quick did she inflate your tube?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Tommy Walker said:


> How quick did she inflate your tube?


Don't get him started about his blow up doll and blowing her up.


----------



## TiCruiser (Feb 21, 2009)

ziscwg said:


> maybe I'll take this a personal challenge and figure a way to put in the seatpost. Just a proof of concept thing.
> 
> What's the worst that can happen anyway? It falls out into my seat tube? Talk about rattling then, wow.
> 
> ...


Your "dirt" tendencies got me thinking. Do you have a front fender for your MTB? I wonder if one of those expansion plugs that fit up into the lower side of the fork would fit into the bottom of the seat post? They usually have a couple of sizes....


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

ziscwg said:


> I was just hoping there was some cool gadget I didn't know about that allows you to put your pump almost anywhere you want it.
> .


There is. It's made by Quicker Pumps, a Swedish company whose pumps are sold through Velo Orange. The pump itself was pretty useless, but I kept the mounting bracket. It is made of rubber, mounts to any tube (I put it behind the seatpost or on the back side of the seat tube) and keeps the pump about half an inch off the tube it is mounted on. Maybe Velo Orange can help you or point you in the right direction.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Find the exact spot(s) that's rattling. Wrap some friction tape around the frame at that point, then cinch it tight with Velcro.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I carry a Lezyne mini pump in the back pocket of my CamelBack XLP (extra light pack). I purchase the optional hose with the built in pressure gauge. With this pump getting to 100PSI is pretty easy. It takes a little more work/time to get to 110 but it is still doable. IMHO if you need 120 these mini pumps aren't your friend.

CamelBacks are good :23: CamelBacks are bad


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Forget the weight issue, put your phone and your ID in your jersey pocket. The seat bag hold the stuff you (hopefully) never need to get into like tools and the spare tube and other stuff.


ziscwg said:


> maybe I'll take this a personal challenge and figure a way to put in the seatpost. Just a proof of concept thing.
> 
> What's the worst that can happen anyway? It falls out into my seat tube? Talk about rattling then, wow.
> 
> ...


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm sure liberal amounts of duct-tape will fix any rattling. I've seen too many MTB with tubes taped to there frame.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

My pump itself was rattling (the handle) and a nice thin strip of innertube (rubberband) around the handle shut it up real quick. Old inertube pieces can work wonders. I think if I had to pull my seat post out to fix a flat it would be a pain in the butt.


----------



## wmiller (Dec 6, 2008)

Here is a silly question-I carry both a co2 and a Lenzyne pressure drive mini and it fits nicely underneath my seat bag. I have been in situations on group rides where someone will flat and I have given up my co2 so this is purely for backup purposes. Okay-if I ever have to hand pump my tire to 100 psi how do I know? Do you carry a pressure gauge? Or can you tell by pinching the tire? I've been wondering that for some while.

Sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Try it out at home. Pump it up with your frame pump (count the strokes) and when you get the tire to desired pressure (check with a gage) you know how many strokes it takes to reach desired pressure...more or less...different for different sized tires of course.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

wmiller said:


> Here is a silly question-I carry both a co2 and a Lenzyne pressure drive mini and it fits nicely underneath my seat bag. I have been in situations on group rides where someone will flat and I have given up my co2 so this is purely for backup purposes. Okay-if I ever have to hand pump my tire to 100 psi how do I know? Do you carry a pressure gauge? Or can you tell by pinching the tire? I've been wondering that for some while.
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance.


I used to carry a light weight pressure gauge, now I have replaced my pump hose with a hose that has a built in gauge (Lezyne Pen Gauge Hose). It seems to be fairly accurate.

https://www.lezyne.com/pen-gauge


----------



## wmiller (Dec 6, 2008)

gotcha- thanks!


----------

